# charging Lifepo4 with car Alternator



## GROOVY2 (Dec 4, 2015)

I was told that a car Alternator can charge a 4S Lifepo4 battery-
straight off the Alternator going thru simple BMS - 

Is this correct ? Thanks


----------



## yewsuck (Dec 1, 2014)

GROOVY2 said:


> I was told that a car Alternator can charge a 4S Lifepo4 battery-
> straight off the Alternator going thru simple BMS -
> 
> Is this correct ? Thanks




Yes and no. I suggest you read the article found here. http://www.pbase.com/mainecruising/lifepo4_on_boats


----------



## GROOVY2 (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks -that is what I thought -

looks like the RC guys have closest gear to the charger 
that will work for my purpose -

12 volt DC input charger -

to charge a 2 cell - 100 amp 12.8v battery lifepo4 

any advice welcome - Thanks


3 chargers closest to what I need -
Ive watch videos of all of these chargers in operation
and all appear to function well -

all of these chargers have 2 separate charging channels --
(wonder if channels can be joined together ? )

CC/ CV charging- 8 cell - wide range of adjustable promamenters
- easy setup -memory-data logging - 


Graupner Polaron 
Touch screen control - nice -easy setup 
has a optional Dockable 120V to 12v power supply-
Graupner = years of performance E RC vehicles 

http://www.graupnerusa.com/Polaron-EX-1400W-8S-3-Color-and-Touch-TFT-Red.html

Icharger hightest output

http://www.icharger.co.nz/Products/4010-Duo.aspx

Hyperion cheapest - has Wifi control -
http://www.hyperion-world.com/en/p2616537-hp-eos0840i


----------



## yewsuck (Dec 1, 2014)

There are much more experienced people on this forum that can give you suggestions and reviews on balance/ hobby chargers. I am sure they will chime in soon. You might edit the title of the post to add advice on hobby chargers.
-YS


----------

